# Staubsauger Roboter gesucht



## Dre (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

neuestes technisches Upgrade unserer Wohnung soll wegen chronischen Unwillens zu putzen ein Staubsaugerroboter werden.
Habe ein wenig rumgegoogelt und lese eigentlich andauernd "Irobot roomba 780". Kann man den wirklich bedenkenlos empfehlen oder gäbe es evtl. bessere Geräte?

Bewältigen soll das Ding 106 qm, insgesamt 5 1/2 Zimmer, kein Teppichboden, dafür aber Türschwellen die zwischen 2,5-3 cm hoch sind. Dass ich vielleicht kleine Rampen basteln muss hab ich beim Roomba 780 schon gelesen, das dürfte aber bei allen Geräten der Fall sein? Toll wäre natürlich ein Gerät, wo ich mir die Rampen sparen könnte, falls es das gibt. 
Ansonsten muss er in der Lage sein massig Katzenhaare zu schlucken, wir haben 2 Hauskatzen die gefühlte 5 Kg Haare pro Tag produzieren 

Preislich liegt meine Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 600 Euro.

Ein Bekannter hat mir außerdem mal erzählt, es gäbe mittlerweile schon Staubsaugerroboter die auch noch gleich wischen. Die Technik soll da aber noch nicht sehr ausgereift sein, habt ihr da Erfahrungswerte bzw. könnt Geräte empfehlen?

Gruß
dre


----------



## MR.Chaos (2. Juni 2014)

Das gerät das du suchtst nennt sich  freundinn  
ansonsten kann ich den hier empfehlen Sauger meine tante besitzt den und geht super   zwar ein wenig teuer aber top ware   und ja rampen werden benötigt  auser bei modell A : Frau


----------



## Lexx (2. Juni 2014)

Wäre nett, könnte man diese Dinger auch übertakten.


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wäre nett, könnte man diese Dinger auch übertakten.


 
Hä? Was sollte denn das übertakten bringen?


----------



## Gummert (2. Juni 2014)

Die Roomba Serie ( davon habe ich zwei hier - ebenfalls wegen Hundehaare ) reicht für 160qm ( 2x80qm ) bzw. 4 1/2 Räume schafft er bei mir, habe 200qm also 2x Roboter im Einsatz.
Schaffen aber alles zu reinigen und wenn Akku leer oder Tank voll, verpieseln die sich automatisch zur Station zurück.
Bei dir würde einer reichen, müsstest aber den zusätzlichen größeren Behälter kaufen, damit dieser auch genug " mampfen " kann. 

Da du aber größtenteils kein Teppich hast, reicht dann auch der eine bei dir. Die neuen Modelle können bis 100qm inkl. Teppich


Lichtschranken sind bei den großen Modellen dabei, diese sind dazu da, um dem Roboter zu sagen: Ne du bist in dem Zimmer noch nicht fertig dreh um. Und lassen ihn auch erst dann durch, wenn er alles gesaugt hat - oder sie sperren bestimmte gebiete ab, wo sie den roboter nicht durch lassen. Diese schalten sich erst dann ein, wenn der roboter aktiv wird, sparen also strom und müssen nicht immer von Hand selbst aus gemacht werden.

Teppichböden sind nur dann ein Problem, wenn die Fasern sehr sehr " flauschig " sind, sprich: Meistens Badezimmermatten. 


Ich würde dir daher dringend empfehlen hier mal vorbei zu schauen: myRobotcenter Deutschland

Dort kannst du nach einer sehr kompetenten Beratung ein Gerät zuschicken lassen ( was du möchtest ) und eine ganze Wochen bei dir zuhause ausprobieren OHNE erstmal das Gerät zu bezahlen. Solltest du dann das richtige Gerät gefunden haben, sagst du denen bescheid, kannst es direkt behalten und bezahlst es.
Versandkosten musst du auch nicht zahlen. Übernehmen die für dich.

Zudem, wenn du bei denen das Gerät kaufst, sind die Ersatzteile deutlich günstiger als anderswo. Dafür bezahlst du ein wenig mehr, rentiert sich aber sehr schnell, bieten auch eigene Werkstätten.



Die Feucht-Wischer sind noch nicht zu empfehlen. Wischen sehr gut, aber reichen nur für wenige qm. Heißt noch etwas warten.
Habe auch einen getestet, der kleine Roomba, reicht leider nicht für  mein großes Bad ( 30qm ) ist der Schmutzwasserbehälter leider zu klein. Und der große der reichen würde, ist zu groß um unter die Kloschüssel zu kommen... aber neues Modell soll bald kommen, was sich selbst entleert und dann dort wieder beginnt wo er aufgehört hat.



Als Hinweis noch: Benötigen pflege, speziell die Mechanischen  Bürsten, von Fusseln und langen Haaren befreien. 
Tust du das alles, halten die ewig. Alle 6 Monate muss ich neue Bürsten einbauen, die kosten um die 15€ 
Die laufen aber alle 4x die Woche.

Normale Staubsauger besitze ich nicht mehr. Die Roboter lasse ich die Bude saugen und dort, wo sie fertig sind, wische ich Feucht nach.


----------



## Dre (2. Juni 2014)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Das gerät das du suchtst nennt sich  freundinn


 
So eines habe ich schon, allerdings leider eines der neueren Modelle mit Emanzipation. :-/
Kann dafür bügeln und waschen und erledigt diese Aufgaben eigentlich auch sehr zufriedenstellend. Würd ich auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Das gerät das du suchtst nennt sich  freundinn


 
Aber bitte mit dem neuesten Firmware-Update ohne Kick-Ass Funktion.


----------



## Lexx (2. Juni 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Hä? Was sollte denn das übertakten bringen?


 Höhere.. Saugleistung und Geschwindigkeit.. ?

Keine Fantasie der Junge..


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Aber bitte mit dem neuesten Firmware-Update ohne Kick-Ass Funktion.


 
Ich find die Funktion putzig


----------



## Xanrel (2. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Höhere.. Saugleistung und Geschwindigkeit.. ?
> 
> Keine Fantasie der Junge..


 
Sorry, aber das kann ich mir wirklich irgendwie nicht vorstellen O.O klar, die Algoritmen werden vielleicht schneller abarbeitet, aber da wird der Sauger doch wenn dann nur ungründlicher 
Als ob der durchs übertakten nen stärkeren Sauger kriegt


----------



## NoBodyNo (5. Juni 2014)

Hi @lle mich würde mal interessieren  wie lange so ein Roboter braucht für 100m²


----------



## T-Drive (5. Juni 2014)

Mein Typ A mit Kobold schafft das in 30 min. Ohne Firmwareupdate.


----------



## debalz (5. Juni 2014)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> Das gerät das du suchtst nennt sich  freundinn
> ansonsten kann ich den hier empfehlen Sauger meine tante besitzt den und geht super   zwar ein wenig teuer aber top ware   und ja rampen werden benötigt  auser bei modell A : Frau



zum Thema Frau/Freundin sowie die damit zusammenhängenden Systemschwierigkeiten verweise ich immer wieder gerne auf diese Anfrage eines Users beim support: EHEFRAU 1.0


----------



## AnnaSophie (10. Juni 2016)

Ich bin gerade auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen und wollte mal Fragen, wie ihr den mit euren Geräten zurecht kommt?

Denn ich habe jetzt auch von einem Hartbodenreiniger gehört und bin besonders von einem Philips Aquatrio Pro angetan!
lI❶Il ▷ Philips Aquatrio Pro 3in1 Hartbodenreiniger

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## RFL91 (16. Juni 2016)

Dre schrieb:


> So eines habe ich schon, allerdings leider eines der neueren Modelle mit Emanzipation. :-/
> Kann dafür bügeln und waschen und erledigt diese Aufgaben eigentlich auch sehr zufriedenstellend. Würd ich auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.




Ich glaube Sexismus ist hier fehl am Platz, obwohl... Sexismus ist IMMER fehl am Platz.


aber BTT: Suche auch einen Staubsaugerroboter der aber mit viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiielen Katzenhaaren klar kommt. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## michaeljung123 (12. Dezember 2017)

Roomba 980 
Ich empfehle eher den Roomba 980. Habe auch mehrere Plattformen durchforstet und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass der 980er gut ist. Die 800er Serie war laut meiner Recherche nicht sehr toll. Ich habe ihn mir selber vor ca. 2 Wochen geholt und bin sehr begeistert. Das geile an dem Saugroboter ist, dass er zunächst einmal den Grundriss mit der Kamera abschätzt - hat für meine Wohnung, die ca. 70 qm groß ist nicht mehr als 1 Std. gebraucht. Des Weiteren läd er sich automatisch.Wenn er zB keine Batterie hat, dann fährt er zur Ladestation und läd sich selber. Der Report am Handy ist auch sehr genau. Einziges Manko ist der Preis. Ich habe insgesamt 1064 € bezahlt. Ich erspare mir dafür das Staubsaugen und kann meine Zeit für andere Dinge verwenden.


----------

